# شاهد اكبر كارثة طبيعية حدثت فى 2011؟



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

​ *شاهد اكبر كارثة طبيعية حدثت فى 2011؟* 
​ 

*زلزال اليابان اكبر كارثة طبيعية فى 2011
*​*





23/12/2011

جنيف - أ ش أ
كشف تقريرلشركة التأمين السويسرية, أن العام الحالي سجل رقما قياسيا فى الكوارث الطبيعية أو التى يسببها الانسان.
وأشارالتقرير إلى أن الخسائر   الناجمة عن الكوارث الطبيعية فى عام 2011 بلغت 350 مليار$ أى حوالى 269   مليار يورو, فيما ارتفعت الفاتورة المنسوبة لهذه الكوارث إلى 108 مليارات $   مقابل 48 مليار $ فى عام 2010.
وقد شهدعام 2011 أكبركارثة فى   العالم وهى زلزال اليابان الذى قضى على حياة 30 ألف شخص , كما سيبقى  العام  الحالي هوالعام الثانى الاكثرتكلفة بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم بعد عام  2005  التى وصل فيه مبلغ التأمين 123 مليار$ بسبب العديد من الاعاصيرالتى  اجتاحت  العالم.


اخبار مصر ​* 
​


----------



## MAJI (24 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا زلزال اليابان كارثة طبيعية ادت الى خسائر انسانية واقتصادية فادحة
شكرا للموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> فعلا زلزال اليابان كارثة طبيعية ادت الى خسائر انسانية واقتصادية فادحة
> شكرا للموضوع
> الرب يباركك



* ربنا يبعد عننا الكوارث والشررور 
وتكون سنه سعيده يا رب 

ميرسي يا جميل 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا أكبر كارثه
شكرا جداا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*هى كانت مليااااانه كوارث فى كل مكان بس دى اكبرهم هى بدئت من اول يوم بسواد---- يا رب السنه دى تبقا احسن يا رب--- اشكرك على المعلومه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> فعلا أكبر كارثه
> شكرا جداا
> ربنا يباركك



*ويباركك يا رب 
نورت يا استاذي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هى كانت مليااااانه كوارث فى كل مكان بس دى اكبرهم هى بدئت من اول يوم بسواد---- يا رب السنه دى تبقا احسن يا رب--- اشكرك على المعلومه*



*امين يا رب 
العفش يا خالتي 
منوره الموضوع
*​


----------



## kero-marena (9 يناير 2012)

انا شوفتة مباشر من اصعب ما يكون

حقيقي احنا في نعمة المسيح بجد وفي بركة كبيرة قوي


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2012)

عام 2011 كان عام الكوارث الطبيعية والسياسية على حد سواء


----------



## clod (9 يناير 2012)

الله ينجينا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

kero-marena قال:


> انا شوفتة مباشر من اصعب ما يكون
> 
> حقيقي احنا في نعمة المسيح بجد وفي بركة كبيرة قوي




* نشكر ربنا 
ميرسي يا غاليه 
ربنا يفرحك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> عام 2011 كان عام الكوارث الطبيعية والسياسية على حد سواء



*بس الطبيعي بتاع ربنا 
وليه حكمه فيه 
انما السياسه ده من فعل الشيطان 
منور يا عمنا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

clod قال:


> الله ينجينا


*امين يا رب
*​


----------

